# Henley and Defiant Target Tugs



## yulzari (Jul 22, 2011)

I know that the Hawker Henley suffered from overheating in the target tug role (confirmed to me, with some emphasis, by a chap who flew them). They were sucessfully replaced by Defiant target tugs but why, with a similar engine, should the Defiant not have suffered from the same problem? Defiants even served in tropical climates without problems.


----------

